# Turkey breast on the WSM



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Smoked my first turkey breast on the WSM Sunday.
I injected the crap out of it with the Wolfe Rub turkey injection.
Cooked it over lump with a few chunks of hickory and wild apple. The breast was 7lbs. and took about 4 hrs., resting time included.
Had to get used to the lump, burned way hotter. After it reached 270* I shut the bottom vents completely for about an hour. It finally settled in at 270* (dome temp) for the duration of the cook. Pulled it at 165*.
I'm not a real big fan of turkey, but that was the juiciest most flavorful one I ever ate. That injection is great Larry.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 15, 2007)

Good looking breastesee there Puffy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks outstanding Puff!!  That's one of my favorite turkey recipes too!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice turkey breast....what's that you got by those taters and green beans?? Looks like corn mash but it probably isin't


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 15, 2007)

Moist looking mammorys Puff

Looks delicious!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow Puff, that turkey looks great.  I think that is my next venture on the WSM after thursdays butt cook.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Nice turkey breast....what's that you got by those taters and green beans?? Looks like corn mash but it probably isin't


Mashed Rutabega with butter and brown sugar.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Wow Puff, that turkey looks great.  I think that is my next venture on the WSM after thursdays butt cook.


Use Larry's injection it's really good


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Where is the white bread? (wonder mush that is) I need a Sammy now! Looks good there Paul.


----------



## john a (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks great Puff, I'm gonna have to try one on the Traeger.


----------



## Finney (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks great Puff... you are my new hero.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2007)

Puff, it looked great! I'm not a big fan of turkey breasts neither. I usually brine mine first then on to the WSM! I'm gonna try thet Wolfe injection one of these days. Does anybody know where to get this Wolfe rub?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff... you are my new hero.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff... you are my new hero.



Ha ha Puff!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, it looked great! I'm not a big fan of turkey breasts neither. I usually brine mine first then on to the WSM! I'm gonna try thet Wolfe injection one of these days. Does anybody know where to get this Wolfe rub?


I was told it would be better to brine a fresh turkey. This one was pumped.
As far as the Wolfe Rub............... [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks darn good Puff.  You da Man.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 15, 2007)

Puff,

I haven't done a turkey or a turkey breast.  I have one in the freezer...I need to get on the ball and try it.

It the injection a mixture of spices and liquid with WR added or is it something Larry sells.

I fry turkey's all the time and inject with Creole butter injection.

The food looks very good.


----------



## Griff (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks good. I'm with you and Nick. I don't go out of my way to get turkey but that did look good.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> I haven't done a turkey or a turkey breast.  I have one in the freezer...I need to get on the ball and try it.
> 
> ...



Thanks
The injection recipe is on his website. Here she goes..


This is for a whole turkey so you might want to adjust if your just smoking a breast.
2 C Apple juice
1/2 C Wolfe Rub Original
1 stick butter
1 Tbs. honey
Add all ingredients to a saucepan and simmer until dissolved.
Let cool and inject.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 15, 2007)

I've used the Creole butter injection on smoked and fried turkeys. Turns out great to me.

Gonna have to try the AJ, WR, Honey Butter stuff. Sounds good.  Was it sweet tasting, Puff?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> I've used the Creole butter injection on smoked and fried turkeys. Turns out great to me.
> 
> Gonna have to try the AJ, WR, Honey Butter stuff. Sounds good.  Was it sweet tasting, Puff?


A bit but I used the recipe for a whole turkey, I didn't adjust it for just a breast. Still good though


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2007)

Good looking bird Puff


----------



## Chiles (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks much nicer then those slabs of turkey I did a few weeks ago.  I was really concerned about mind drying out because of lack of skin.  

I must be a breast man.  

Chiles


----------



## wittdog (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice job Puff.....who did you give the chargriller to


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nice job Puff.....who did you give the chargriller to



and break up the yard collection of 7 lawnmowers, 5 old BBQ's, an old school bus/camper, 27 tires, a steel boat, 3 couches, 9 mini bikes, 4 55gal drums full of used motor oil, 3 baby cribs, and 2 stoves? No way!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 16, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say anything...Buford busted a wheel at Oinkfest...so I might be a redneck....my BBQ pit is up on blocks


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your information.......it's 6 lawnmowers(2 with no wheels), 4 old BBQ's (Flower pots) , 25 tires (Had to put 2 on my truck), I traded the minibikes for a broken hot tub, couches are lawn furniture, used motor goes down the drain in front of my house(At night),boat? (What the hell happened to my boat?), my neighbor took the stoves pulled the guts out of them and smokes possums or whatever else he catches, cribs are now my daughters tree fort(kind of), you forgot the hood off a 1974 Ford pickup I use as an cabana over the hot tub. The bus is where my Mother In Law lives(I should go check on her,been a while since there was movement out there  ).

To answer your question Dog, the CG is safely parked in the garage next to the old hot water tank. She ain't going nowhere


----------



## Griff (Jan 16, 2007)

What Puff, none of those pink flamingo yard art things?

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> What Puff, none of those pink flamingo yard art things?
> 
> Griff


They're in the living room next to the milkcrate coffee table


----------

